# Slot horses!!



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

Some drag racing vids

Horse drawn wagon vs Drag car

See the drag section of the video library


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

slotking said:


> Some drag racing vids
> 
> Horse drawn wagon vs Drag car
> 
> See the drag section of the video library


link please (??) 

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## David D Stevens (May 4, 2014)

*"Slot Horse's"*

Here is a link to "Slot Horse's" from the "Monster Slot Trucks, Tanks a Pullers" forum.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10203126443257176&set=o.628781470504299&type=2&theater


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

for the drag racing vid

http://ho-tips.net/showthread.php?tid=2045&pid=10662#pid10662


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

what amazed be was the bracket setup.

The horses & wagon were almost at the finish line before the 4gear top fuel car would get its light! just to funny


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

That's cool.

I'm tickled by the way the horses' solid 4-footed standing pose make them look like they're on roller skates as they go around the track.

-- D


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

he thought of a couple of ways to get the legs moving, but it would be pretty complicated


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

slotking said:


> he thought of a couple of ways to get the legs moving, but it would be pretty complicated


would like 2 know more on the mechanical design...
been wanting 2 do an antique horse-drawn Hearse.....
TY
Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

What is the small white/gray track in the infield of the track the carriage is going around? 

Also I vaguely remember an arcade game that had horses going around a track. Does anybody else remember this? That is what I thought of when I read the title of the post.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

the track is a micro machine track.
he made the cars into gokarts


----------



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

That is a neat idea. Really cool looking place to race!


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

The horses & wagon is AWESOME

Boosted


----------

